# EEA Revolvers ????



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these guns. Looking for a boat gun in 38 caliber. Pretty cheap so kinda leary without someone to give review. Thanks in advance for comments


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If you are talking about the Windicator -- it is a quality German-made revolver and a great value for the price. I would opt for one in .357 Magnum over the .38 Special variant -- more versatility. My only gripe with the Windicator is the barrel crown -- or lack thereof. Evidently, when these are imported - the barrel insert extends past the barrel shroud. They are then cut down here in the USA. It seems like they could finish off the crown better than just the rough cut -- but it is an inexpensive revolver... A local gunsmith can improve the crown, or you can tame it down a bit yourself if you have basic gunsmithing skills.

For a boat, car, or truck gun -- the price is definitely right and it will serve you well.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

had one in 357 bought it at the best gunstore on the panhandle (tradewinds )

it was great, big heavy steel beast, no gripes, prefer it over taurus any day and its cheaper


----------

